# What is one product or color you wish MAC came up with?



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2008)

We see all these threads about whats one product you like, dislike, wouldn't live without etc. etc.

But how about using your creative side, your imagination and coming up with something, a color or product in which you wish MAC invented?

For me, I wish MAC made a bright pink paint or paintpot. Shadestick would be great too but something bright pink that is satin or matte would be so awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What about you?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

i wish there was a true purple eyeshadow.. like the purple from the pandemonium quad but more intense


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe a yellow eyeshadow that isnt matte, I didnt get going banannas so I dont know what that was like.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 5, 2008)

a pink fluidline! I keep wishing...


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd love an emerald green (frost) paint pot.  Ooooooh.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd love a true purple paint pot - what I had hoped Nice Vice would be.  Other than that, I'll just keep being pleasantly surprised by what they come up with.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'd love a true purple paint pot - what I had hoped Nice Vice would be. Other than that, I'll just keep being pleasantly surprised by what they come up with._

 
ITA!! and maybe a yellow and orangy p/ps seems as though corn s/s is dc'd


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2008)

i wish mac would make a duochrome (like club or stars n rockets) shadow that was the perfect peacocky blue green color with a vp finish.  and that it was permanent.  im sure i could make it by mixing pigments, but i would want it in a shadow (so that i could wear it to work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 5, 2008)

A true blue-red matte or veluxe eyeshadow.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish there were an eggplant/ dark cherry color that is in a glaze format.
Much like YSL's Black Tulip.


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 5, 2008)

A dark green pigment. In fact, just re-release the old DC Green (Frost), please. It's like Humid e/s in pigment form. Although I like the shade, I HATE the texture of Emerald Green--and it's not a dark green or a forest green. How can one live without a dark green pigment?! A dark green Paint Pot would be nice too.

Also, a true purple Paint Pot. I thought Nice Vice might be a true purple before swatches of Fafi were released, but it's definitely not. A light purple p/p and a dark purple p/p would be ideal. I agree about a true purple eye shadow as well, maybe like the lovechild of Violet Trance and Au Contraire (and in a Frost). A purple like Haze would be awesome too, which looks like it has a duochrome.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_A darker green pigment. In fact, just re-release the old DC Green (Frost), please. It's like Humid e/s in pigment form. Although I like the shade, I HATE the texture of Emerald Green--and it's not a dark green or a forest green. How can one live without a dark green pigment?!

Also, a true purple Paint Pot. I thought Nice Vice might be a true purple before swatches of Fafi were released, but it's definitely not. A light purple p/p and a dark purple p/p would be ideal. I agree about a true purple eye shadow as well, like Violet Trance (but maybe in a Frost). I liked a couple of the LE ones, like Au Contraire, but it's a bit dark instead of bright. A purple like Haze would be awesome too, which looks like it has a duochrome._

 
is forest green pigment too black for you?  i love that color!  i agree with you on the paint pots.  and the purple shadow.

how about a black shadow in a vp or satin finish?


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Maybe a yellow eyeshadow that isnt matte, I didnt get going banannas so I dont know what that was like._

 
MAC Pro has a yellow that's a frost, it's called Bright Sunshine.

And I second a red eyeshadow!! I just bought Basic Red pigment to use as es ... even tho it's not eye safe but I've seen a lot of girls on here using it so I guess it can't be too harmful.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_MAC Pro has a yellow that's a frost, it's called Bright Sunshine.

And I second a red eyeshadow!! I just bought Basic Red pigment to use as es ... even tho it's not eye safe but I've seen a lot of girls on here using it so I guess it can't be too harmful._

 
Thanks for this, I should be getting my pro card soon.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 5, 2008)

I light a little candle everyday...for MAC to release a _*Reflects Glitter*_ in _*Black, Blackened Silver, *and even a *Pewter *_that would make Black Tied and Dark Soul look like a serious joke. That when applied it would make the lids look wet and much like a freakish blanket of stars on the eyes.

Their names may be:

*Pass The Stars, Please!*
*Wolfsbane*
*Just the Stars* 

Also a _Reflects Glitter_ in a pure unadulterated *Gold* that goes on like butta and can be mixed with the above _*Black Reflects*._ More pure than the one they already have called Reflects Gold. 
This Gold would create such a sensation and look of such magnitude & devistation that the product would be banned in 32 states and 14 different countries throughout the world...
_YOU HERE ME...Illegal! _They would have to smuggle it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invariably, of course, it's name would be:
*The Mother Lode*

I am a Reflects Glitter Junky...I will be buried with them all!!!!!
If some of you haven't tried these yet and are into a very elegant kind of shimmery glitter, run don't walk!

A few concepts I would LOVE for MAC to promote would be collections inspired by the Artist *Patrick Nagel* _and the Nagel women_, and the High Glamour Look of French Fashion from the mid to late Seventies that was painfully sophisticated. 

I know some of the MA's are drawing from some of these influences when I see the face charts often times, but I wish it was reflected more in their photo promotion posters and cards moreso

As much as I adore their really artsy photos used to promote collections, I strongly crave photos of real models wearing the real colors as they would _really_ be worn!

And It would novel for MAC to create a cheaters guide and map/legend for every eye color and complimentary shadows and combos so you don't have to think about it as much and can move on to more important things - like..._how am I going to pay for the 40 different shadows they've outlined for Hazel Brown eyes_!

I'm _very much over_ the fact that everytime I open my favorite makeup/fashion mags all I see are BLUE EYED models wearing what's hot. Especially during the Winter months (no offense to all you Blue Eyed Angels out there!)
You never see the Brown Eyed Girls getting in on the action. What's up with that? I'm not naive, though, I'm fully aware of all popular surveys that indicate Blue Eyes being the most popular and favored, but gees! Everyone I ever talk to favor the more exotic look, i.e.; BROWN EYES! 
For crying out loud they even had Penelope Cruz _CLOSE_ her beautiful eyes for a L'Oreal add.....what? Coincidence...I wonder? I lost count of the Blue to Brown eye ratio in an Elle Mag somewhere at 41to3 favoring Blue! (Oh shut me up already!)

Finally, It would be a triumph to see MAC market a fabulous and realistic collection for Men..._REAL_ Men...who just happen to want to play up their eyes a little...or a lot.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 5, 2008)

i second a pink metallic fluidline it could be called something with the word love in it lol!!!, would also like a bright fuschia eyeshadow with a metallic finish. xx


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i wish mac would make a duochrome (like club or stars n rockets) shadow that was the perfect peacocky blue green color with a vp finish. and that it was permanent. im sure i could make it by mixing pigments, but i would want it in a shadow (so that i could wear it to work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
OOOO, that is uttely drool worthy!!  I would probably find some way to wear it everyday!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_A true blue-red matte or veluxe eyeshadow._

 





  I love red eyeshadows, and I mean true-red eyeshadows.  It would be incredibly stellar if it were part of the perm line.

My say is for a true blue-based purple.  I thought I found it with Parfait Amour, but it still has too much pink in it for me.

And in light of Heatherette, a pastel mint green eyeshadow with killer payoff. There is something about having singles of shadows that I like better than trios or quads that makes me want a pot version. 

OOO, and also a turquoise pigment with silver, gold, and copper sparkles/shimmer in it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be so incredible for me.  I would buy about ten jars!  LOL


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i wish mac would make a duochrome (like club or stars n rockets) shadow that was the perfect peacocky blue green color with a vp finish. and that it was permanent. im sure i could make it by mixing pigments, but i would want it in a shadow (so that i could wear it to work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
ooh, this has been on my secret wishlist for ages!! NONE of the e/s or pigments do it and I cant create with what I have either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_A dark green pigment. In fact, just re-release the old DC Green (Frost), please. ._

 
yuh huh...I hear you!!!  I was lucky enough to get a full jar of original green pigment and used it, I even got a second which I am using now, but I am fast running out of places to get a third


----------



## mreichert (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree about the true blue-purple color!  They lost my moola on that color as I'm buying MUFE's #92- wish I could have gotten it from MAC instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would also love an intense medium pink matte color. And a true gunmetal color!  A piggie that is a mix between silver and black with silver reflects in it- none of this blue/black crap that looks like a bruise!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 5, 2008)

Proenza Pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have high hopes with Melrose Mood though.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish MAC would come up with their own line of tinted moisturizers...

and a mascara that has fine glitter/shimmer to it....like a mascara that looks/has the same effect as Black Tied or Beauty Marked etc...or a mascara version of their Kohl Powers.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 6, 2008)

ooh!

i third pink fluidline!

it'd be gorgeous!


----------



## Dani (Mar 6, 2008)

A seafoam green veluxe pearl shadow with periwinkle pearl.
Oh, and fourth that pink fluidline =)


----------



## Labonte (Mar 6, 2008)

a granny smith apple green (similar to Kelly pro pigment) Veluxe Pearl eyeshadow *drools*


----------



## gypsiebabie (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_I'd love an emerald green (frost) paint pot. Ooooooh._

 
took the words right out of my mouth...an emerald green or a green like minted eyeliner...=)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

I second a pink fluid line!


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 6, 2008)

Mineralize eyeshadow (from Flashtronic) but SIZE of a Mineralize Skinfinish. And it can be use as a blush/highlighter/skin color correcter.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_I'd love an emerald green (frost) paint pot. Ooooooh._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i wish mac would make a duochrome (like club or stars n rockets) shadow that was the perfect peacocky blue green color with a vp finish. and that it was permanent. im sure i could make it by mixing pigments, but i would want it in a shadow (so that i could wear it to work too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._

 





I wish there were more true colours available in the liners and paint pots. Wish the Metal X were permanate & a strobe cream with golden/bronze tones


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish for a Parrot e/s and Pink Opal Pigment baby!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2008)

A Kohl pencil with a smudgey tool at one end. Seriously, is that too much to ask?! I keep wishing for it but it never appears


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish MAC would come out with a satin or slight shimmery version of Malt and Quarry. I also wish MAC would release e/s duo's or at least empty pans for duo's since I don't really care for quads.

I also wish they would resize their pigment jars into smaller sized ones (like the Holiday ones) since they are much more convenient than those big 7.5 gram jars. 

A liquidlast liner and fluidline in a taupe color, like Fyrinnae's Tinsel Taupe would also be great


----------



## liv (Mar 6, 2008)

Make the existing mattes into the matte2 formula.  I would like them so much more this way.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i wish there was a true purple eyeshadow.. like the purple from the pandemonium quad but more intense_

 

I completely agree


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leila_Lei* 

 
_I wish for a Parrot e/s and Pink Opal Pigment baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with a true purple and a non-matte yellow.

Also I'd love if they made lighter shades of foundation.


----------



## damsel (Mar 6, 2008)

a dark teal shimmery eyeshadow similar to fyrinnae's japan.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought of another, although this is a product line - how about some anti-aging stuff?!  MAC would be able to expand its base even further by getting people in the store for anti-aging who wouldn't normally step a foot in otherwise...then they might buy some cosmetics, too!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 6, 2008)

Please bring out another line of VP finish eyeshadows! Can't get enough of VPs... I already own all the VP colors that I can stand!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 8, 2008)

Better packaging for pigments.
A base product that would make us look airbrushed. MAC might have a gazillion foundation shades but I don't think there's a formula out there to give us that perfect satiny yet lit from within look that you see in all the beauty ads in magazines.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 9, 2008)

i would love a hot pink fluid line
also, i like the idea of a darker teal
and do they have a MSF in purpley-wine color?


----------



## d n d (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish MAC would re-release *Mango Mix *or come up with a paint pot that looks just like *Mango Mix*. From what I have seen, that color rocks!


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

I sooo agree with the dark green pigment. Also I'd like a dark grey fluidline.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 9, 2008)

A Paint Pot the color of Sea Me shadestick and Royal Hue shadestick! GAH. They HAVE to if they're going to discontinue the shadesticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a non-matte yellow would be nice. To echo everyone here.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 9, 2008)

I completely agree with a paint pot version of Sea Me s/s! Also, more TRUE purples- all I've seen are light purple, or pink-purple- not a true dead on purple. I don't even care what finish!

I also agree with smaller pigment jars- how much do they really think we're going to go through in a lifetime??


----------



## silentkite (Mar 10, 2008)

A true red eyeshadow, that isn't orange or dark pink.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 10, 2008)

pink fluidline, true red veluxe pearl, a collection of new frosts, satins or veluxe with a true vibrant purples, frost bright orange, bright sun  coral, true pink, and emerald green.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Mar 10, 2008)

I will ditto on: 
*Red e/s that works on Medium, ruddy skintones - their version of red turns hot pink on me (if I'm lucky). The closest they've gotten is the Mi'Lady duo. 
*Paintpots of the s/s.
*Real Purple e/s (mmmmm.....)

I would like to see a red-berry colored lustre lipstick that isn't too dark or you have to sheer on. I tried to find one 2 year ago and we srsly tried every color and couldn't find one out of the tube. I have in my mind the color, but most of them are too purple or brown.


I would like more coral blushes - didn't they dc Foolish Me? Everything's more peach - I am so bummed I missed Stereo Rose.

I would like an MSF that I could wear as a coral blush (again, I'm sure Stereo Rose is what I would love, but I wouldn't know, so just release a new one!) - everything they've released is a nice highlighter to my Nars Exhibit A or some of the other coral blushes I own.

I wish they would make perm some of my fave LE items: Summer Lily blushcreme, Charm Factor l/s, Pink Grapefruit l/g (is this perm, I don't know, I just got the mini in the set during the holidays).

I wish they would make an e/l sealer for Asian-y eyes or hooded eyes or just oily eyes - something that would help us keep our smudgy e/l in place.

Amplied l/s (or maybe matte-ish) in a greyed-pink color (similar to masque). I have this l'oreal l/s that was given to me. It was a liquid lipstick and the color is gorgeous and I took it to the MAC counter and they have NOTHING similar. Time to start hunting elsewhere!

That's all I can think of right now. I know there's more!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_true red veluxe pearl_

 
I'd also really like a true red veluxe pearl eyeshadow; it's my favourite of the finishes, looks-wise and for ease of use. In my opinion, red is the most obvious omission from the 'ordinary' i.e. non-pro MAC range.

It would be great if there were nice dark teal, hot pink and bright orange liquidlast liners. Fuchsia-ism really disappointed me and while Auto-Orange is a nice shade, it's not a bright, garish orange like I really want!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 10, 2008)

A frosty white paint pot would be amazing as well. Think liquid cream version of Overcast shadestick. One that goes on smoothly too.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 11, 2008)

Everything!  I want everything you all just said.


----------



## hkgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

maybe i have a problem applying things but i wish they would make all lustre shadows into v/p because i have a hard time with them. amd i wish all the colors in fluidlines had the same payoff as liquidlast, i want them really bright.  and glitter mascaras sounds great,too.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 12, 2008)

A fluidine that is black with blue shimmer. A lipstick that is a mix of caramelly and rosey in colour.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 25, 2008)

Combination palettes! I'm very 'on-the-go'; I work and go to school.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 25, 2008)

I didn't read all the replies, but my wishes are for:
- More fluidlines with the same shimmer as Graphic brown and Lithograph
- A bright pink MSF like Dollymix, or Don't be Shy
- MAC's version of MUFE's #92 shadow
- A pigment the color of d/c Brill eyeshadow
- A silver shimmery paint pot


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish mac came up with more collections that included colaborations with Betsey Johnson, Hello Kitty, Juicy Couture and Kimmora Lee Simmons although she already has her owm makeup line. That would make me happy for ever!!! lol!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 25, 2008)

Not exactly something new, but Trax as a VP!  And Violet to Plum n/p as a shadow...

And a bright green f/l... I accidently mixed Shade f/l and Pharoah p/p on a brush and it looked amazing for a spring look. =D


----------



## nadiya (Mar 26, 2008)

A mauve paintpot
The 224 brush in a smaller size
A gold liquid liner as part of the permanent collection


----------



## liv (Mar 26, 2008)

Thought of some more...
*More Duochromes, a more complete collection, rather than the hodge podge of ones they have now.  I think they could release some really cool colors this way.
*More extensive base color range.  They don't make most of their foundations (liquid) light enough for me.  Also, I don't like how some products are NC/NW, and others have C, W, N, etc.  Normalize this MAC, please!  I'm sure darker shades would also be appreciated.  Their mid range of colors seems good, just the ends of the spectrum need more work.
*Reformulate the nail polish.  I love the colors, packaging, etc, but the formula could use some work IMO.


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 

 
_Please bring out another line of VP finish eyeshadows! Can't get enough of VPs... I already own all the VP colors that I can stand!_

 
Yes, more VPs! They are the best finish.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I wish MAC would re-release *Mango Mix *or come up with a paint pot that looks just like *Mango Mix*. From what I have seen, that color rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed, been trying to swap for one but so far no luck. I need Mango Mix!! I love orange.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentkite* 

 
_A true red eyeshadow, that isn't orange or dark pink._

 
Word. A real basic red eyeshadow. Why oh why do they not have one??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Thought of some more...
*More Duochromes_

 
Yes!!


And I'd also say, make a special range of super light, non yellowy foundations for us fair skinned gals!!


----------



## liv (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
And I'd also say, make a special range of super light, non yellowy foundations for us fair skinned gals!!_

 
Ditto!  I'm not overly yellow or pink undertoned, I wish they made neutral foundations.  =/


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 26, 2008)

Do the N shades not work for you? They're supposed to be neutral. I usually wear NW15 but I recently tried N3 (in Studio Fix powder); it looked fine when I applied it but somehow not quite right later on. I couldn't quite say what it was, but it clearly worked differently on my skin to the NW15 which looked almost exactly the same in the compact.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 26, 2008)

Primary color fluidlines- yellow, green, red, etc. Oh and a hot pink, glittery one too


----------



## greentwig (Mar 26, 2008)

Black Glitter - omg PLEASE

Queen's Sin - in the permanent line

MSF's w/ more color payoff...

For MAC to repromote colors that people have been begging for... and not colors that are in the normal line (it seems they do this a lot)

For MAC to read Specktra or other places like this... and listen to what their customers want...

Hmmm... cant think of more atm...


----------



## user46 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Kitty collection!

And a purple p/p, like many of you been saying. Was it just me, or did the promo pic have Nice Vice looking this great purple color. Come to find out it's so dark?


----------



## priya2006 (Mar 26, 2008)

-Emerald pigment in compact shadow form and make it available as regular not just PRO
-More orangey-corals-peaches in their lipglosses other than just entice, same goes for their blushes because I find their peaches aren't true peaches and have a bit of pink in them.
-Reformulate their studio-fix to exclude whatever the hell causes break outs and to prevent colour oxidisation
-HG studio fix concealer in a thick tube form because with the current packaging all sorts of yucky things get stuck on the concealer when the lid is up OR have a sort of swivel cover [the kind on spice containers] that allos to control the amount exposed, so that only the part you need to use is exposed while the rest of the product is protected from all sorts of yuckiness and bacteria


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

An orangey-gold shadow similar to Lancome Candid or Urban Decay Jones...there are some kinda close but not orangey enough.
Coloured mascaras that aren't LE
More sparkly liquid eyeliners
More yellow products-the yellow that is in the basic line is a matte or satin and I want something that's a bit shimmery. 
Definitely have to agree about more VP eyeshadows, they are my favourites.
Metallic fluidlines, if they had a metallic hot pink I would be buying every single one at the U-Village MAC store.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_More yellow products-the yellow that is in the basic line is a matte or satin and I want something that's a bit shimmery._

 
like someone posted earlier, did you check out the pro color bright sunshine?  its yellow, its bright, and its shimmery!


----------



## nadiya (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_And I'd also say, make a special range of super light, non yellowy foundations for us fair skinned gals!!_

 
Totally agree with you there! An N10 or even N5 foundation would really make my day!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope you MAC CEOs & Founders are reading this VERY CLOSELY *hint hint* 
Are you Toskan & Angelo??? ARE YOU?????????


----------



## Divinity (Mar 27, 2008)

Hell yes for black glitter!!  I would also love a nice emerald green intense shadow.  Something like 6th Sin Metal X cream shadow.  It was PERFECT in the pot, but doesn't go on that color


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Make the existing mattes into the matte2 formula.  I would like them so much more this way._

 
HOLLA


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_I wish mac came up with more collections that included colaborations with Betsey Johnson, Hello Kitty, Juicy Couture and Kimmora Lee Simmons although she already has her owm makeup line. That would make me happy for ever!!! lol!_

 
With Juicy Couture omg I would die!! lol


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ 

Word. A real basic red eyeshadow. Why oh why do they not have one??_

 

I have the answer! So, tonight I was trying to decide which e/s to buy... and I really wanted something red and my MU explained to me that in order to get red pigment(pigmentation or w/e...) they use insides (I believe) of some kind of bugs (eww, I know... that's what she said too... I really don't care what they use lol) and it's not really safe, so they just don't do it. I was like awww that's nice of them, they care about us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah... I would love some red e/s as well..


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish they sold some super-finely milled glitter! Is that even possible? I'm not saying shimmer or whatever, but really tiny glitter, which would make them eye-safe and IMO easier to work with (regular glitter scratches me in the eye)

Oh and more MSF's! I missed the MSF's last time


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 13, 2008)

3 x pigments in the following

1~ A TRUE red frost pigment - something like Port Red in a pigment would be awesome!

2~ A real seafoam green pigment with gold duochrome.... this would be totally lush!

3~ A green metal pigment like the colour of metal X 6th Sin but in the same finish as the current metal pigments, I'd also like to see a sapphire blue in the same finish


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 13, 2008)

They lack really nice blue-pink lipliners... well pink lipliners full stop! We need a lil help with Pink Nouveau and such!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd love to see paintpots in colours akin to recently discontinued shadesticks, such as Sea Me, Royal Hue, Corn, Mangomix, Crimsonaire... A creamy white one and a silvery gunmetal gray one would be pretty hot, too.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

More lighter purple lipsticks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with Sanayhs about the paint pots in colors of the sadly discontinued shadesticks.  I would also like a pigment that is the color of parrot and for them to bring back turquoise matte pigment or make a pigment color like plumage eye shadow.  Can you tell I like teals and turquoise!


----------



## Pimpinett (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's another customer for the hot pink fluidline - I love the Liquidlasts, but I want a hotter, brighter pink than Fuchsia-ism. 

I would also love to see a grey or taupe paint pot - available in Europe, please!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_like someone posted earlier, did you check out the pro color bright sunshine? its yellow, its bright, and its shimmery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My thing is I have no access to a Pro store...but I've seen that colour in people's collection pics and it is so appealing to me.

A creamy metal Paint Pot would be nice...might get me into those. Just think...Crystal Avalanche in PP form...


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree about more duochromes, and a purple and a silver paint pot. 
I'd also like more Solar Bits, a black one with metallic green sparkles would be awesome.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm probably going to be on my own with this one but I think they should put out a black lustre glass. I'm not a goth girl myself but I think that would look really cool for some reason.

Other than that I'd love to see a gold Dazzle Glass.

Rihanna was once wearing this hot pink matte lip stick and it was reaaally pretty, I'd like something like that.

A taupe brown with orange reflects would be pretty.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_My thing is I have no access to a Pro store...but I've seen that colour in people's collection pics and it is so appealing to me.

A creamy metal Paint Pot would be nice...might get me into those. Just think...Crystal Avalanche in PP form...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you can order from the 800#


----------



## girlzippy (Jun 19, 2008)

More veluxe pearls in duochromes. That seafoam green with periwinkle sounds good, or have it flash light purple or pink.

I am a sucker for green shimmer, I've been wanting a lt-med pink with green shimmer, like nymphette only no gold and all green shimmer. Bronze e/s with a green finish and bronze e/s with a pink or red pearl duochrome. And I wish they would make a lipglass that was like the 3D glass optical(nude with pink/red pearl) only as the lipglass it would be more pigmented than the 3D. More effects on the pink lipglosses, they're all light colors or same stuff weve seen, give me some really unique colors.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 19, 2008)

A refillable compact like Bare Escentuals... only with a much better brush like an awesome featherlight applicator brush similar to the #184 ... 






 I dream of being able to fill it with loose blot powder or loose iridescent 



*+*



*= perfect*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish they made pro pans for lipsticks in a quad and sold them that way for travel! Who wants a melted lipstick in a tube? NOT ME!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I wish they made pro pans for lipsticks in a quad and sold them that way for travel! Who wants a melted lipstick in a tube? NOT ME!_

 
what about the lipmix pro palette?  its not a quad, but thin enough for travel.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_what about the lipmix pro palette?  its not a quad, but thin enough for travel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah but you're not going to need 10 different lippies all at once or even a weekend trip somewhere, ya know? 

Now if they made a smaller version of this palette, I am all for it!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I hope you MAC CEOs & Founders are reading this VERY CLOSELY *hint hint* 
Are you Toskan & Angelo??? ARE YOU?????????_

 
Frank Angelo passed away quite a few years ago unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here is what I would like:

Dear MAC, 

*A charcoal Fluidline...kinda like Phone Number Eye Khol
*Bring back the black vinyl makeup bags, they are so much cleaner! 
*Hook up the nail polishes...like someone else said, there are not many choices! If you want your employees to wear the colors, give us something to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Tinted Lip Conditioners in a squeeze tube! I think the squeezy tubes & the pot are the most moisturizing, but not everyone wants to dip their fingers in a pot. The sticks just aren't the same. Don't try to tell me different...lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_*A charcoal Fluidline...kinda like Phone Number Eye Khol
*Bring back the black vinyl makeup bags, they are so much cleaner! 
*Hook up the nail polishes...like someone else said, there are not many choices! If you want your employees to wear the colors, give us something to work with!_

 
they should've never made lithograph, new weed or graphic brown LE.  they should've made em perm. to begin with.

i have the vinyl bags (with the exception of both of my carryalls), but i agree!  i don't know what they were thinking with that one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we all use OPI at my counter.  there just isn't enough color choices for us.

good requests!


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

a skin toner (i think its called toner haha)  the stuff i need after washing my face in their skinline
and more pigments and paint pots


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I agree about more duochromes, and a purple and a silver paint pot. 
I'd also like more Solar Bits, a black one with metallic green sparkles would be awesome._

 
oh i totally agree with you great ideas


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I have the answer! So, tonight I was trying to decide which e/s to buy... and I really wanted something red and my MU explained to me that in order to get red pigment(pigmentation or w/e...) they use insides (I believe) of some kind of bugs (eww, I know... that's what she said too... I really don't care what they use lol) and it's not really safe, so they just don't do it. I was like awww that's nice of them, they care about us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah... I would love some red e/s as well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i use frankly scarlett blush on my eyes (as an eyeshadow) its a true matte red blush and ive never had any problems with it (i know it was not meant to be used as an e/s)


----------



## d n d (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish they sold the charm sizes of pigments all year around. That way, you can have just the right amount of product you need.


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 20, 2008)

MAC needs better grey shadows ! French grey is gorgeous but it's LE, hopefully they bring it back someday. When I'm doing makeup I so wish we had a color like that especially when I'm doing a dark smokey eye, a color like french grey would be handy to put into the crease for a transitional color. Also I would like to see more colors other than just boot black for liquid eyeliner (they discontinued the other two colors it came in)


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 20, 2008)

A brush similar to CS mineral buffer brush.


----------



## bebs (Jun 20, 2008)

okay my list is long and full of old dc'ed items that I would like to be seen brought back out for another try 

copper frost 
bronze frost 
brass frost 
royal blue (matte)
light blue (matte)
green (matte) 
yellow (matte) 
turquoise (matte) 

reformed: 
blue - like the original blue not the rr blue something in that mixing made it different and its not as bright and alive blue as the original and I would like everybody to experience the joy of wearing that wonderful color
chartreuse - but without the yellow undertones as much, more of a true real chartreuse not trying to be chartreuse 
kitchmas - the original to be bright out how dare they make the next one taking the old ones name and trying to pass it off as the old one! 
pastorale and air-de-blu: as frost and not this crap half frost half matte glitterly mess that makes me want to cry half the time I open the jar 

new colors: 
I want them to make 
infamous paint as a pigment 
flammable as a pigment 
red romp as a pigment
mango mix as a pigment 
royal hue as a pigment 
reflects rust as a pigment 
reflects copper as a pigment
reflects bronze as a pigment
blue glitter as a metal pigment 
firespot as a pigment


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 21, 2008)

i wish u could create ur own palette on macs site and have it shipped ready 4 u to dig in!


----------



## Kari1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Ideas for future MAC products.....*

Hello to all!!  This is my first post....though I've been thanking people for months now!  I've gotten a lot of great information from so many of you and have been bowled over by the enormous amount of genius here on the board!  So thanks....anyway, here is my thought:  Do any of you have any thoughts or wishes for a product(s) you would like to see MAC come out with?  I am looking for a Matte all-over face color.....sort of like a MATTE version of a MSF....but it has to have pigment and none of those shimmery glitter chunks!....I used to have something that was split-panned with two mineral shades (bronze tones/light and dark) very pigmented, matte but didn't leave a "flat, dull look" long-wearing....swirled together gave my face an even tone of color, ya know?..could be used on eyes as well....this is what I would LOVE to see MAC sell....What do you guys think??


----------



## Kari1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ideas for future MAC products.....*

I just realized what a dork I'd feel like if they already had something like this....they don't do they???  ha....ha.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





good times.....


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Ideas for future MAC products.....*

there's already a thread on this topic.

http://specktra.net/f165/what-one-pr...came-up-92584/


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Ideas for future MAC products.....*

oops.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i wish u could create ur own palette on macs site and have it shipped ready 4 u to dig in!_

 
Oh gosh, yea!!!! I would LOVE to create my own custom palettes! That would be awesome!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 17, 2008)

that would be awsome, a pink fluidline & a true purple e/s.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_a pink fluidline! I keep wishing..._

 
In the U.K a brand called Sleek do a pink gel liner for about $8


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'm probably going to be on my own with this one but I think they should put out a black lustre glass. I'm not a goth girl myself but I think that would look really cool for some reason._

 
You are not alone. I don't know how much I'd use it, but I'd sure as hell own it.


----------



## concertina (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i wish u could create ur own palette on macs site and have it shipped ready 4 u to dig in!_

 
Oh yes!!! Oh yes, I vote for *THIS*!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 23, 2008)

I want a kelly green paintpot. lol 

Ooooo and a shimmery purple paintpot like full force violet pigment! omgggg


----------



## hollybear0406 (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

  they should've never made lithograph, new weed or* graphic brown* LE. they should've made em perm. to begin with  
 
I completely agree and they should have made orangescence perm too. ANY kind of reddened brown fluidline would be awesome. Dipdown is too flat for me and I cant wear blacktrack


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish they made eyeshadow of Vanilla pigment, some glowing darker pink Paint pot and waterproof volumizing mascara (something like Diorshow). It's pretty hard to figure out!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 4, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is a Veluxe Pearl eyeshadow in Black with gold pearl... yummm


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Im still wishing for a violet veluxe pearl e/s (like violet trance but in a workable finish) and a matching matte violet paint pot


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 5, 2008)

Bright Pink Fluidline FTW. Lime green ANYTHING. Like NEON in your FACE lime green. I don't care if it's a fluidline, paint pot, eyeshadow, lipstick (maybe not lipstick) I just want more GREEN!!! :O

A true red matte eyeshadow and more bubblegum pink lipsticks plz.

A collaboration with HK <~~ Been wishing for this for years and currently crossing my fingers that it MIGHT happen.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd really want more green eye shadows They have a ton of other colours but just a handfull on greens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So more greens for me!


----------

